# المكيف المنزلي لا يبرد ولا يعمل الفريون



## Dr-me (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخواني انا متخصص بالحاسب الالي :15: وليس بهندسة التبريد فلا تؤاخذوني انني لا اعرف المصطلحات وعاملوني على مقدار معرفتي

:55: عندي مشكلتين بمكيفين مختلفين:55:

الأول :



وهي اني لدي مكيف جبسون جديد بارد فقط 
ولا يعمل به الفريون ( اللمبة الزرقاء لاتعمل) ، إلا إذا سحبت الوجه الأمامي وقمت بمسح أو تحريك السلك النحاسي المثبت أمام الأومنيوم ( الذي شكله كأنه ترمومتر لكنه نحاسي ) والموصول بالثرموستات (مع ملاحظة انني لا اجعل السلك يلامس الالومنيوم وآخذ حذري من هذه الناحية )

فإذا عملت هذا أصبح المكيف يبرد لكن لفترة بسيطة ثم ....

عادت حليمة لعادتها القديمة ورجعت الحرارة من جديد

----------------------------------------
المكيف الثاني
هو من نوع جبسون بارد وحار

ومشكلته في البارد فقط وهي عندما يكون على برودة عالية يبرد 100%:67: 

لكنه عندما اضعه على المتوسط او المنخفض يطفي ولا يعمل نهائيا الا اذا وجعته على اعلى برودة

------------------------------------------

ارجوا المساعدة العاجلة



ودمتم ،،،،،،،،


----------



## air_con (30 يونيو 2006)

Dr-me قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني انا متخصص بالحاسب الالي :15: وليس بهندسة التبريد فلا تؤاخذوني انني لا اعرف المصطلحات وعاملوني على مقدار معرفتي
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم المشكله الاولى هي عدم عمل الثرموستات بشكل صحيح إلا اذا قمت بمسح او تحريك البلب الخاصة به وعندما تعمل هذا ترتفع درجة حرارة الغاز الموجود أصلا في الانبوب النحاسي والبلب فيتمدد الغاز وبذلك يتم التوصيل بين طرفي الثرموستات الذي يكون مربوط على التوالي مع احد ملفات الضاغط وبذلك يتم التوصيل الكهربائي ويعمل الضاغط ويضئ الضوء الازرق الذي يدل على ان الضاغط في العمل هذا من ناحية العمل ولكن المشكلة هي في وضع الثرموستات يجب ان يكون الانبوب الشعري والبلب للثرموستات في مكانه وعدم ملامسته للمبخر وغالبا ماتكون له مكان مصنوعة من البلاستيك ومثبتة على المبخر يجب ان يكون في الوضع الصحيح ويجب ان يكون موضع يد الثرموستات على وضع يعمل به الضاغط حسب درجة حرارة المكان الموضوع به المكيف وملاحضه مهمه هي وضع المكيف في المكان المناسب الذي يضمن توزيع الهواء بشكل جيد وعدم أعاقة الهواء الذي يخرج من المكيف الهواء البارد مثل الستائر او غيرها التي بدورها تعيق حركه الهواء وترجع الهواء البارد الى المكيف ويفصل الثرموستات بهذة الحالة . وكذلك ارتفاع المكيف عن الارض يجب ان لايقل عن 75 سم 
والمهم ان تكون درجة الحرارة مناسبة داخل المكان المراد تكييفه والتي تكون من 23 م الى 25 م 
ولا اطيل عليك كلما شرحت اكثر عن المشكله كلما اجبنا بشكل اوضح وهذا الكلام ينطبق على المشكلة الثانية ايضا .. 
والله الموفق


----------



## Dr-me (1 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم air_con أشكرك على تجاوبك معي
الذي فهمته من كلامك هو أن البلب ( الذي يشبه الترمومتر ) أو الانبوب النحاسي قد يكون ملامس لشرائح الألومنيوم ( الشرائح العمودية التي شكلها هكذا ||||||||||||||||||| والتي أمامها يد أو مكان يقبض على الانبوب النحاسي )

اذا كان مافهمته أنا صحيح .... فأخبرك بأنني أحرص بأنها لا تتلامس أبداً لأني قرأت التحذير هذا بورقة الصيانة التي معاه

والحقيقة انا ذهبت لمحل تبريد وذكرت له القصة وقال لي أنه قد يكون أحد الاسلاك مفصول وما يعمل التوماتيك أو أن الثرموستات قد يكون فيه مشكلة وأنه معطل
وقلت له بفك المكيف وبتأكد اذا فيه سلك مفصول أو لا . لكني أحب ان أصلح المشكلة بنفسي .


ارجو المشورة الله يخليكم 

ودمتم ،،،،،،،


----------



## air_con (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم لا اعتقد بأن احد الاسلاك مفصوله لانك تقول عند مسح البلب الخاص بالثرموستات فأنه يعمل .ويضئ المصباح الازرق الذي يدل على عمل الضاغط وبذلك تكون الاسلاك موصولة . أذن المشكلة تكمن في الثرموستات واليك مايلي ...
قم بفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المكيف ثم قم بفصل الاسلاك من الثرموستات التي تكون اثنان في حالة المكيف بارد فقط وتكون ثلاثة في المكيف حار بارد ثم قم بتوصيل السلكين مع بعض بعمل قصر بينهما ثم قم بعزلهما بمادة عازلة حتى لا يحدث تماس كهربائي بعد ذلك قم بتوصيل التيار الكهربائي الى المكيف وقم بتشغيله فأذا عمل المكيف وبدون اي مشاكل فالعطل في هذه الحالة يكون في الثرموستات ويجب تبديله .. ولكن كما قلت لك اخي الكريم لا حظ مكان المكيف يجب ان يكون مناسبا من ناحية الارتفاع وكذلك وجود اي عوائق تعيق حركة الهواء ... 
وشكراا


----------



## Dr-me (1 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي air_con

قبل أن أقرأ ردك كنت قد فككت وجه المكيف ونظرت الى الاسلاك المتصلة مع الثرموستات ووجتها متصلة كما تفضلت

ولكني أخذت من كلامك :


> اذا قمت بمسح او تحريك البلب الخاصة به وعندما تعمل هذا ترتفع درجة حرارة الغاز الموجود أصلا في الانبوب النحاسي والبلب فيتمدد الغاز وبذلك يتم التوصيل بين طرفي الثرموستات


 
وأخذت اسفنجة ولففتها علة الانبوب النحاسي ثم لففتها بشرططون بإحكام ، على أمل أنه يقلل من الحرارة ويعزل الانبوب ولو بشكل قليل حتى يعمل الثرموستات

لكن الذي حصل

هو أن الثرموستات ما اشتغل فبادرت من فوري وأغلقت المكيف وفككت عن الثرموستات وتأكدت من توصيل الاسلاك

وبعد ما تأكدت من توصيل الاسلاك .... رجعت كل شي مكانه ورجعت شغلت المكيف وشاتغل الثرموستات
ولاحظت أنه فعلاً اذا حركت الثرموستات أو السللك اللي معاه ( اللي تبع الانبوب النحاسي ) يشتغل المكيف .

وهذا الشي يخليني متأكد أن المشكلة من الثرموستات لكن ما أدري هل هو من الثرموستات أصلا أو أن الانبوب النحاسي متصل مع الثرموستات زيادة

وعندي شي ثاني وارجو اني ما اكثر عليك 

وهو لو قررت اغير الثرموستات ايش افضل نوع
قال لي العامل حق التبريد أن الأصلي بـ 30 ريال بينما التجاري بـ 25 ريال ، والحقيقة انا ماني مرتاح لكلامه .

ايش الراي

وسلمت الله يعافيك


----------



## air_con (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك يظهر من كلامك ان الثرموستات عاطل او يشكل مرة يوصل ومرة يفصل ولكن اذا اردت ان تتأكد انه عاطل قم بفكه من مكانه واذهب به الى اقرب ورشة صيانه حتى يقومون بفحصة بالشكل المناسب فأذا تبين انه عاطل قم بتبديله ومن ناحية النوعية حاول قدر الامكان ان يكون نوعية جيدة بغض النظر عن السعر لان المتوفر في السوق غالبا ما تكون نوعيات مغشوشة واستشير بذللك اي مهندس او فني تكييف مختص ليدلك على النوعية الجيدة وشركة رانكوا من الماركات الجيدة في مجال صناعة الثرموستات ولكن احرص على ان يكون الاصلي ....
وانا حاضر لاي استفسار


----------



## Dr-me (3 يوليو 2006)

اخي air_con 

الله لايحرمنا منك ويعطيك عافية

بس ايش رايك بالطريقة اللي سويتها بالانبوب النحاسي ، الى الآن الفريون شغال بسببها .
وعندي سؤال اذا ماتعبتك معاي 
ولو فصلت الثرموستات على طول في هذه الفترة ( خصوصا اننا في الصيف ) وصار على طول شغال ... هل ممكن تطلع مشاكل في المكيف من ناحية الجهد أو التبريد فيما بعد .

ثاني شي فيه مقوله نسمعها كثير وما أدري عن صحتها .... وهي :
أنه اذا كان الفريون شغال على طول وباب الغرفة مفتوح يسحب الفريون ويصير يحتاج تعبئة فريون جديد

هذه الكلمة يقولها الناس غير المتخصصين .
هل هي صحيحة وكيف يصير هذا (ومافيه تسريب ملموس للفريون )




ارجو اني ما اكون كثرت الاسلئة بس لا تؤاخذني انا مهتم اني اتعلم احل المشكلة بنفسي​

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك​


----------



## mfm (3 يوليو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء : أشارككم الرأي بخصوص وجود مشكلة في الثيرموستات بالنسبة للمكيف الأول
أما بالنسبة للمكيف الثاني فهناك أسلاك مفصولة عن مفتاح المكيف 

أما بالنسبة لتشغيل المكيف من غير ثرموستات فهو ممكن ولكنه قد يؤثر على كفاءة الكمبريسور نتيجة التشغيل المستمر دون توقف ومن الممكن أن تنخفض درجة الحرارة كثيرا" وبالتالي تكوين الثلج على سطح المبخر.

أما بالنسبة لنقص الفريون نتيجة التشغيل المستمر فليس صحيحا" إلا إذا حدث تهريب أو حدثت مشكلة للكمبريسور مما يؤدي الى إختلاط الغاز بزيت التبريد.
نصيحتي أن تصلح الثرموستات وتغلق باب الغرفة وتحافظ على درجة 23 - 25 مئوية

والله أعلم


----------



## air_con (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وكما قال لك الاخ mfm ان الغاء الثرموستات ليس صحيحا وبالنسبة لكمية الفريون فهي ثابته ولا تتغير حتى اذا فتحت الابواب والشبابيك والمقولة غير صحيحة الذي يتغير هي درجة الحرارة داخل الغرفة فقط وانصحك بتبديل الثرموستات 

وشكراااااااا


----------



## ahmad shehab (10 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة للمكيف الأول يمكن الثرموستات ( ما هو شكلة كالترمومتر لكن نحاسي وتنظفة كل مرة ) يحتاج للتبديل لأنه لا يقرأ الحرارة بالغرفة بصورة مستمرة - وكذلك المكيف الآخر نفس المشكلة لكن بصورة معكوسة والمكيفان نفسهما يحتاجات للتنظيف الداخلى والكشف على دائرة الفريون وضغط الفريون


----------



## DHA (6 يونيو 2015)

احيانا المشكلة بالثرموستات


----------

